

Ask HN: Best way to find HN readers in my local area? - tommoor

I am trying to find like-minded people in my local area (Sheffield, UK) to meet up with.<p>I'm sure there are people around here and in other places around the world which aren't major cities that would like to know if fellow HN readers exist in their area. It would be frustrating to find out that you live down the road from someone who was building a startup but never knew they existed!<p>Is there a service / site that could help with this?<p>Cheers!
======
ColinWright
According to HackrTrackr[1] there's tcrayford[2] in Sheffield. Doesn't seem to
have been seen for a while.

You could also try HackerNewsers[3].

[1] <http://hackrtrackr.com/>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tcrayford>

[3] <http://www.hackernewsers.com/users.html>

There's also this item:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1521162>

~~~
tommoor
Cheers Colin,

Seems like hackrtrackr is showing all of the pointers for a city on top of
each other ... so there is no way to find the ones below :-S as I just added
myself and now I appear to be the only one there.

If only HN included something as simple as a location field in the profile.

------
t-crayford
I'm in Sheffield (right now I'm in Cupertino, but I'll be back at the start of
October). If you want to meet up at some point, drop me an email (this
username without the dash @googlemail.com).

------
sathishmanohar
Go to a big crowd, in your local area. and shout IE6. Those who shout back,
with mean words are probably HN Readers.

/trollsarcasm/

------
ig1
Try using the search box to find people mentioning Sheffield, a quick search
indicates there's a least a dozen or so HNers there.

